# "late arrival of inbound equipment"?



## FlaMariner1 (Oct 22, 2022)

Curious as to what this means on the Amtrak "service alerts & notices":

"Late Arrival of Inbound Equipment"

Does that mean someone did not show up to work?


----------



## Maglev (Oct 22, 2022)

That means the inbound train was late. For example, in Seattle, the _Empire Builder _inbound train 7 is serviced and turned around to become that day's outbound train 8. If train 7 is late, there is no spare equipment to make up that day's train 8, and train 8 will be delayed due to late arrival of the inbound equipment.


----------



## FlaMariner1 (Oct 23, 2022)

understood. Thanks.

So the domino effect of a late trains continues on......


----------

